# Uber $20 sticky + extra adjustment all night, Lyft $0.00 bonus, 2x minimum surge for pax, pings flooding non stop from 8 miles away



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

SFO

Only deactivated rejects are doing Lyft


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

just like yourself?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Yea not to mention the gps dropping 
and you getting paid for no or short miles


----------



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

Yep.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> SFO
> 
> Only deactivated rejects are doing Lyft


My Lyft this week is 105 $ for 15 rides. And daily 3 rides for 15$ like more than 9 of it lol


----------



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I got a $25 power zone ride at SFO yesterday first one ever on Lyft.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I thought you were on strike; did they give in to your demands and give you PT/multiplier back?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I thought you were on strike; did they give in to your demands and give you PT/multiplier back?


better they gave my niece a job at corporate.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Pics of niece and offer letter or it didn't happen


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm too lazy to drive...EVEN WIth bonus lol no motivation ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

$8 minimum surge on Uber, $13+adjustment right now from SFO.

$0.00 on Lyft, looks like 2x surge on rider app.

Getting flooded non-stop with pings from SFO anywhere within 8 mile radius, but not a single penny bonus.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

$19 plus adjustment now on uber, $0.00 on Lyft plus probably $0 tip because Lyft ****ed them so hard on the surge


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

The usual. 1.6x for pax and $0 for driver


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> The usual. 1.6x for pax and $0 for driver


looks like a Lyft problem, actually looks like a YOU problem🤭


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

2x surge for pax, $0.00 for drivers, non-stop flood of pings one after another with no time in between


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> looks like a Lyft problem, actually looks like a YOU problem🤭


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> 2x surge for pax, $0.00 for drivers, non-stop flood of pings one after another with no time in between


mad cuz bad?😆

dude youre in san Francisco, when its 70degrees every day and youre complaining? wow. come to Chiraq for a week and i'll introduce you to our crime filled nights and 20degree weather


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

+$17 Uber, $0.00 Lyft.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> +$17 Uber, $0.00 Lyft.


Nice great job padawan. You’ll get to my level soon (lol you won’t)


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm not Thai


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Nice great job padawan. You’ll get to my level soon (lol you won’t)
> View attachment 631957



Unimpressed. So you have better bonuses than average, and than here.



Spoiler



You wanted to see ET Go Home, didn't you? 



Spoiler



Ok fine.


----------

